# Threnody - Avant-Garde Strings - Intro Ends Tonight!



## soniccouture (May 15, 2021)

*VI Control Exclusive!*





Hi VI Controllers,

Dan and I are proud to announce our first orchestral strings library: Threnody. Recorded in Budapest with a 60 piece orchestra, this instrument explores the darker side of strings, with 26 extended & avant-garde articulations.

Official release announcements will be on Monday, but we wanted to give VI Control a heads-up this time.

*Intro Offer -20% Off until 11.59pm PST June 18th *(Price as marked, no code required)

*Threnody Web Page*

Happy to answer questions here this weekend.

*James*


----------



## visiblenoise (May 15, 2021)

Ooh this one excites me.


----------



## babylonwaves (May 15, 2021)

wow 

here's more:


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive (May 15, 2021)

would be sold anyway but pärt quote in the demo = i buy


----------



## Noeticus (May 15, 2021)

I am ever so happy to be reminded of Penderecki.


----------



## Noeticus (May 15, 2021)

I'm very impressed with the demos. Thanks!

How slow are the recorded glissandi?

How many speed options on the glissandi?


----------



## soniccouture (May 15, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> I'm very impressed with the demos. Thanks!
> 
> How slow are the recorded glissandi?
> 
> ...


They’re recorded quite slow, approximately a tritone per 12 seconds.
We have a Time Machine version of them as a seperate articulation when you need to change the speed.
With the Time machine you can take this from 0.1x speed to 8x speed.


----------



## Ray Cole (May 15, 2021)

Oh yes! Fantastic. I'm getting "Abduction of Barry" vibes!


----------



## DSmolken (May 15, 2021)

Very nice and very interesting.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 16, 2021)

Bravo! You guys always push the envelope in terms of timbre, giving us more colours!


----------



## gnapier (May 16, 2021)

Wow. I really like the interface and functionality offered by the XY pad a lot! Any thought about using this innovative engine for a smaller more intimate sound? It would be incredible used with a smaller ensemble and modern, less traditional articulations and playing techniques…


----------



## soniccouture (May 16, 2021)

gnapier said:


> Wow. I really like the interface and functionality offered by the XY pad a lot! Any thought about using this innovative engine for a smaller more intimate sound? It would be incredible used with a smaller ensemble and modern, less traditional articulations and playing techniques…



Absolutely, we're talking about further strings ideas for sure.

James


----------



## soniccouture (May 17, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Bravo! You guys always push the envelope in terms of timbre, giving us more colours!


Thanks Ned!


----------



## Noeticus (May 17, 2021)

In the time machine settings I have tried to type in numbers, but cannot do it?

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## soniccouture (May 17, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> In the time machine settings I have tried to type in numbers, but cannot do it?
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


We don’t have the problem here (polyphony setting), unless you’re trying to do it while the XY pad is moving, Kontakt prevents it.

You can't enter numbers for the speed, you have to adjust the knob.

please email via the site and we’ll troubleshoot further. (Not a support thread!)

James


----------



## Noeticus (May 17, 2021)

soniccouture said:


> You can't enter numbers for the speed, you have to adjust the knob.
> 
> 
> James


Thanks.

But it really would be nice to be able to type in a number.


----------



## soniccouture (May 18, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But it really would be nice to be able to type in a number.


Kontakt doesn't allow numeric entry for knob values.
But, the trade-off is that you can automate the knob if you want to.


----------



## Noeticus (May 18, 2021)

soniccouture said:


> Kontakt doesn't allow numeric entry for knob values.
> But, the trade-off is that you can automate the knob if you want to.


Okay, thanks! I will try the automation method then.

I am enjoying your wonderfully made "Threnody".

Oh, and please make more avant-garde articulations type effects libraries, but also with divisi.


----------



## Noeticus (May 19, 2021)

Are there any fully detailed walkthrough videos/reviews of "Threnody" out yet?


----------



## soniccouture (May 21, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> Are there any fully detailed walkthrough videos/reviews of "Threnody" out yet?


Yes, here is my walkthrough


----------



## soniccouture (May 26, 2021)

Latest video: an exploration of all 26 of Threnody's articulations, each shown playing solo.


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive (May 26, 2021)

curious how long the intro price is on for?


----------



## soniccouture (May 26, 2021)

ahorsewhocandrive said:


> curious how long the intro price is on for?


Thanks for asking. We have decided to extend it until June 18th, as we've had requests, and it seems it was a bit short for some peoples finances!

James


----------



## Noeticus (May 27, 2021)

soniccouture said:


> Latest video: an exploration of all 26 of Threnody's articulations, each shown playing solo.



Thanks, James!!!

This is exactly what I was hoping for in terms of detail.


----------



## Noeticus (May 27, 2021)

Also, what do the purple keys vs blue keys mean?


----------



## heisenberg (May 27, 2021)

soniccouture said:


> Latest video: an exploration of all 26 of Threnody's articulations, each shown playing solo.




Just gave this a listen. If you are a dyed in the wool avant gardiste, this will give you infinite comfort. Based on this walkthrough, I think it is safe to say this is most thorough compendium of decent Penderecki/Crumb styled articulations I have heard. There are others but this is just so there in covering off the arts, you couldn't go wrong with this library... if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Noeticus (May 27, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> Just gave this a listen. If you are a dyed in the wool avant gardiste, this will give you infinite comfort. Based on this walkthrough, I think it is safe to say this is most thorough compendium of decent Penderecki/Crumb styled articulations I have heard. There are others but this is just so there in covering off the arts, you couldn't go wrong with this library... if this is what you are looking for.


How can you be so certain with a name like Heisenberg? 

Sorry if you are tired of this joke.


----------



## heisenberg (May 27, 2021)

Ummm, I'll get back to you.


----------



## soniccouture (May 27, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> Also, what do the purple keys vs blue keys mean?



The blue keys cover the ’normal’ orchestral range.
The green keys show where you’re getting beyond that “normal” range.

The purple keys show where open strings are… this is useful if you want certain articulations (Seagulls, Harmonic Glissandi) to be non-transposed.


----------



## Noeticus (May 27, 2021)

soniccouture said:


> The blue keys cover the ’normal’ orchestral range.
> The green keys show where you’re getting beyond that “normal” range.
> 
> The purple keys show where open strings are… this is useful if you want certain articulations (Seagulls, Harmonic Glissandi) to be non-transposed.


Thanks!

So, on your website it says "THRENODY features 26 different articulations sampled across the entire orchestral range."

Does this mean every semi-tone was recorded across the entire range, or, as your response about the purple keys above now makes me perhaps think that the purple keys were not recorded, and are just pitch shifted in post?


----------



## soniccouture (May 27, 2021)

Some articulations only work on open strings in real life, Seagulls and Harmonic Glissandi are examples of articulations that are only possible on open strings. So the purple notes show where those articulations would play authentically, non-transposed.

Most articulations are not played on open strings and are sampled in much more detail across the entire range … the purple notes are irrelevant to those.


----------



## Noeticus (May 27, 2021)

soniccouture said:


> Some articulations only work on open strings in real life, Seagulls and Harmonic Glissandi are examples of articulations that are only possible on open strings. So the purple notes show where those articulations would play authentically, non-transposed.
> 
> Most articulations are not played on open strings and are sampled in much more detail across the entire range … the purple notes are irrelevant to those.



Great, thanks!


----------



## dcoscina (May 28, 2021)

This is very cool. It's also very easy to navigate and get around without even referring to the manual. The tone and colour of the group sound excellent. These kind of effects are impossible to achieve with conventional sampled strings. Love the micropolyphony and the spicc. clusters. I am working on an RPG score in the vein of Alien and I'm totally using this.

_Disclaimer- I received a review copy of this library for an upcoming product review for FSM Online_


----------



## gnapier (May 30, 2021)

I’m glad the intro offer is extended. It gives me more time to fret about a purchase!

I *love* the engine, how it works, the simplicity and effectiveness of the UI/UX. But there are just a handful of the articulations that are useful in what I typically do. I may ultimately give this a go anyway as it can lead to some interesting new discoveries for me… 🙂

But I really hope for a similar product using a smaller ensemble and featuring alternative/modern articulations and techniques….


----------



## soniccouture (Jun 9, 2021)

Felipe Tellez, who worked with us on Threnody's orchestration, has produced a video showing how he works with the instrument:


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 10, 2021)

Just bought & downloaded this library. I LOVE IT!!! After spending 30 minutes with it, it goes from peaceful serenity to absolute horrific chaos and everything in between. Love the interface, also. Well-done Soniccouture!


----------



## soniccouture (Jun 10, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> Just bought & downloaded this library. I LOVE IT!!! After spending 30 minutes with it, it goes from peaceful serenity to absolute horrific chaos and everything in between. Love the interface, also. Well-done Soniccouture!


Great to hear that, and great review - I might use that quote!

James


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 10, 2021)

wow sounds really good. i especially like Corey Pelizzari's video on it. probably going to buy.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 12, 2021)

soniccouture said:


> Felipe Tellez, who worked with us on Threnody's orchestration, has produced a video showing how he works with the instrument:



Very helpful. I also have AudioSwift with a trackpad.

Not feeling smart about having recently purchased both CAGE from 8Dio and VSL Regulus when Threnody was probably all I wanted / needed, but oh well.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 13, 2021)

Threnody is absolutely killer. Very happy with that purchase. With Threnody, Thrill, and an X-Y pad you're in horror scoring heaven!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 13, 2021)

I’ve only scratched the surface with Threnody, but as someone who primarily composes music for haunted attractions, i already know this library is an instant go-to.

Hell, if it gets Jigsaw’s approval, you know it’s good, lol!


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 13, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> Threnody is absolutely killer. Very happy with that purchase. With Threnody, Thrill, and an X-Y pad you're in horror scoring heaven!


Well now I HAVE to buy it. 

(Spoiler already bought it.) 

I plan to use it for action cues primarily. Sounds great so far. Definitely what I’ve been wanting for some time. (Although I didn’t realize that initially.)


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 14, 2021)

Finally got it. I was afraid at first that it would be too much like NI Thrill (which I love), but the two libraries are completely different animals!... Threnody is extremely good sounding, and can be played within a piece like a normal musical instrument, while Thrill is more of a controllable SFX instrument. I own VSL Synchron Strings FX 1, and Threnody is doing a totally different thing!... Threnody really is a thing on its own... I've always been a fan of Soniccouture, and this first foray into orchestral strings is quite a success. I also love the chimes and celeste! Saving my money for the Grand Marimba and Vibraphone.


----------

